# Woher rausfinden ob Applet/WebStart



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2007)

Also ich möchte in einer x beliebigen Klasse (nicht dei Applet Klasse) rausfinden ob sich das ganze in einem Applet/WebStart befindet!


Geht das irgendwie? Ich habe nämlich das Applet welches dann auf die Controllerklasse zugreift und diese soll sich dann entweder lokal verbinden (wenn das Applet lokal gestartet wird) oder eben zu dem server wovon das Applet gestartet wurde!


Wenn möglich würde ich noch Parameter auslesen auch noch wollen   Also die man bei den Definitionen (sei es WebStart oder ein Applet) angeben kann!


mfg


----------



## Xams (12. Apr 2007)

Versteh ich nich??? :bahnhof: 
Du willst bei einer Klasse, die kein Applet ist, auslesen ob es ein Applet ist??
Connecte doch immer zu dem Server??? ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2007)

Das ganze ist ein Projekt was als standalone app und als serverbezogene App (entweder Applet oder WebStart) laufen kann!

Wenn es eine WebStart Anwendung ist, geht das hier: javax.jnlp.ServiceManager.getServiceNames()

Wenn nicht, wirft er ne NoClassDef... was ja gut ist, den somit weiß ich es ist mal kein WebStart!

Problem ist halt das, das er sich einmal die Einstellungen vom Server (oder am besten von den Parametern laden soll) und einmal (also wenn es die Standalone Version ist) von der registry nehmen soll!

Also mitn WebStart klappt das ganze ja schon mal, nur diese elendigen Applets gehen mir sonderlich auf den Nerv..



Und ich will in einer Klasse die von einem Applet/WebStart AUFGERUFEN wird (aber das Applet wird nicht mitübergeben) herausfinden ob es sich um ein Applet handelt und ggf, auf die Parameter zugreifen! (wo der Servername abgespeichert ist, wovon er die WebServices beziehen soll!)


----------



## JAVA-FREAK na (12. Apr 2007)

Aso *jetzt verstanden*
wie wärs mit nem try-catch Block in dem du versuchst die Parameter zu hohlen, wenns geht ist es ein Applet, wenn nicht halt Webstart. Dann kannst du ja in der Catch-Anweisung das machen, was du machen willst, wenn es webstart ist.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Apr 2007)

Tjo, aber ich kann ja nur im applet an diese Parameter ran..

Gibts den keinen statischen Kontext mit dem man auf das Applet zugreifen kann?!


----------

